# Homemade FG push pole?



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone ever kicked around the idea of trying to make your own? Thinking the same way you would make your own grab bar but just a straight piece, maybe put a layer of carbon in there. I have absolutely no idea what actually goes into making one, but with all the diy stuff guys do these days it seems like a doable project. Of course it would be in no way the quality of a stiffy but I feel like you could save like 100 bucks and it'd be fun. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

You can get fiberglass, carbon, and kevlar in sleeves like sausage casing. You’ll need a stiff pipe for a mandrel and some bees wax. Apply several layers of bees wax to the mandrel building up 5-10 mils thick. Roll your sleeves down the mandrell then apply epoxy. Once you are happy with the thickness, allow to cure, heat mandrell to melt the wax and pull your new pole off the mandrell. Make sure to leave enough mandrell to get your hands on as pulling the pole off will most likely “not be easy”


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

You can also buy carbon fibre tubing for around $10 a foot. If you could get a long length this works out a lot cheaper. I've only seen 6 foot lengths for sale, but I've not looked hard.

I'd be curious to see if you can find a supplier. I've currently looking into making my own Carbon fibre grab bar and it is certainly feasible and the savings are substantial.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.sollercomposites.com/CarbonSleeves.html


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

yobata said:


> https://www.sollercomposites.com/CarbonSleeves.html


I think they also sell a shrink wrap plastic that makes for way less fairing


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

Yobata, great link! Yes they do sell the heat shrink, they also have a great how to video for the OP any anyone else interested in building they’re own pole!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Certainly wouldn't be easy. You would probably need 5 ply of that 1.25" since it is .012" to have one stiff and strong enough. Keeping it straight over any mandrel at 20ft would be tough. Maybe doing it in 3 section that are 7' long and then using ferruels to complete might make for a better end product. You could then add one from ply after ferruling it all together. I am all about DIY but man...


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

nativejax said:


> Certainly wouldn't be easy. You would probably need 5 ply of that 1.25" since it is .012" to have one stiff and strong enough. Keeping it straight over any mandrel at 20ft would be tough. Maybe doing it in 3 section that are 7' long and then using ferruels to complete might make for a better end product. You could then add one from ply after ferruling it all together. I am all about DIY but man...


I think it would be tough. But quite easy to join the 3 sections like you suggest. I might well give that a try.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

You can purchase the sections @4’ then ferrule together and sleeve the whole mess but any way you go you won’t save any $ if you value your time too! I might try to make one for my skiff after it’s complete, maybe a kevlar/carbon hybrid just for a cost comparison vs purchasing a ready made pole.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> they also have a great how to video for the OP any anyone else interested in building they’re own pole!


Where are you finding the video? Thx in advance...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Boatbrains what layup schedule would you use to achieve an adequate stiffness for a (lets say) 20' pole?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pole Position said:


> Where are you finding the video? Thx in advance...


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> You can purchase the sections @4’ then ferrule together and sleeve the whole mess but any way you go you won’t save any $ if you value your time too! I might try to make one for my skiff after it’s complete, maybe a kevlar/carbon hybrid just for a cost comparison vs purchasing a ready made pole.


Good pint about the cost of time. That's why I favour joining ready made tube, as it would be quite quick.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome so there are a few options. I agree about the time but while I do value mine, I love the feeling of saying I did it myself. That went into the thinking of rebuilding my riverhawk as opposed to buying a new one for not much more lol. This seems like it would be a fun project


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

yobata said:


> @Boatbrains what layup schedule would you use to achieve an adequate stiffness for a (lets say) 20' pole?


IDK, it would be my first time building one so probably overbuild lol! I’d guess 2-3 layers of the 1.5” sleeve @8.3oz sqyd layed/wet at same time. Carbon is stiff so thickness wouldn’t need be much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

albrighty_then said:


> Awesome so there are a few options. I agree about the time but while I do value mine, I love the feeling of saying I did it myself. That went into the thinking of rebuilding my riverhawk as opposed to buying a new one for not much more lol. This seems like it would be a fun project


I think most on this forum agree with this philosophy! Tie yer own flies, build your own rods, home built fly line buckets, dry storage solutions for the real world, ect... There is no better feeling than making something with my mind and hands and it proving it’s worth in my day to day life!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> IDK, it would be my first time building one so probably overbuild lol! I’d guess 2-3 layers of the 1.5” sleeve @8.3oz sqyd layed/wet at same time. Carbon is stiff so thickness wouldn’t need be much.


Keep in mind most OD of push poles are in the 1.375” range with ID of about 1.25” some are twill and some are uni-directional or mix of both. I was suggesting 5-ply at .012 to get what most wall thicknesses of push poles end up as well as the 1.375 to keep it as close to what most pole come as factory builds. I have noticed uni gives a stiffer pole than most 3k weave


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

nativejax said:


> Keep in mind most OD of push poles are in the 1.375” range with ID of about 1.25” some are twill and some are uni-directional or mix of both. I was suggesting 5-ply at .012 to get what most wall thicknesses of push poles end up as well as the 1.375 to keep it as close to what most pole come as factory builds. I have noticed uni gives a stiffer pole than most 3k weave


 Do they put any kind of finish over the last layer? Or it just bare resin?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@albrighty_then it really just depends on what you want it to feel like.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

nativejax said:


> @albrighty_then it really just depends on what you want it to feel like.


I personally would want some grip on it, but what I was getting at is, is the glass durable enough to be bare and be exposed to the sun and last


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

albrighty_then said:


> I personally would want some grip on it, but what I was getting at is, is the glass durable enough to be bare and be exposed to the sun and last


The carbon and epoxy would be fine and so would the fiberglass but just as with all other pushpoles, they wear a little and the fiberglass ones start to get "hairy" and the carbon ones can break down overtime but takes a long time and with any of these I would not want it living outside in direct sun.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have three or four sections of a mangrove PP in the corner of my garage. One end still has the mud foot on it. If one of you want it make me an offer. I was actually thinking about using a section to make a tiller ext the other day.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Regular old marine spar varnish will keep the UV rays from damaging the epoxy. It’s like $15 a quart at Home Depot. You could spray paint it too but it might flake off on your hands.


----------

